# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Mitsurfer / in gesucht Raum Dsseldorf und Umgebung

## Felix_2510

Hi, 
Ich bin Felix 20 Jahre alt und suche Leute die bock haben in Holland und der Umgebung surfen zu gehen

----------


## cuddy

Sie haben Post  :Smile:

----------


## Lwensee

Hallo zusammen,


habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen und mich deshalb kurzerhand angemeldet. Ich komme auch aus der Gegend und kann dir fr zwischendurch auch mal den Lwensee in Willich empfehlen. Schnell erreicht, Brettlager direkt am Wasser, ruhig und mitten in der Natur - kaum Verkehr auf'm See. Einfach stressfrei fr den Feierabend-Surf. Hier kannste mit uns in Kontakt kommen und dich informieren: http://fb.com/windsurfenwillich

Genug der Werbung: wir sind 3-4 Aufsteiger, die ggf. auch mal gern auf Ausflge gen Brouwersdam, Grevelingendam oder auch nur Roermond/ Oolderplas fahren. Vielleicht passt es ja mal, dass wir zusammen fahren?

Gre, Julian

----------

